# George forman -pizza grill



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Thinking of getting a george forman pizza grill 14530...

now has anyone got one and what do they think?

or use any other george forman electric griddle?

I`ve go a cadac and a Smev oven  but think this will be ace.

cheers


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, been carrying a George Foreman 'griller' around for years and never used it. 
The previous owner who gave it to me did the same.

Ray.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Not sure where you are looking but this looks a bit of a bargain

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BIG-GEORGE-FO..._Garden_Kitchen_Grills_PP&hash=item43a5e88da7

Mandy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> Not sure where you are looking but this looks a bit of a bargain
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BIG-GEORGE-FO..._Garden_Kitchen_Grills_PP&hash=item43a5e88da7
> Mandy


But another one never used Mandy.

Ray.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I use a simple GF grill at home far more frequently than I would have thought. It was a gift.

But for a motorhome? For us, never. Nor any mains cooking.

Dave


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know where you are located, but if anywhere near Fife, come and collect ours. Bought it, used it once, did not like the peely wally looking gammon steaks it produced. In cupboard, taking up useful space


Dave


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Chees all for the feedback,

We have ordered onr direct from the manufacturer for £59 delivered considering they retail over £100 thats a barging and shows the markup.

As we fulltime and when on sites with electric this will be better than the crappy Smev -even though ours gets hot .

As Dave B said they are so quick and convenient too and will be used far more than the Cadac especially in winter .

Another thing for the huge "Burstner" garage :lol: .


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Tramp.
This just in.........................

Forum Hottie £18 George Foreman grill (usually c.£50)! Sainsbury's 75% off appliances clearance sale while stocks last, in store. Other bargains incl £18 Russell Hobbs kettle (was £60) & £23 Bosch Steam Iron (was £75). See Deals Note: High St Sales

Ray.


----------

